# Anyone in Wichita Kansas?



## NitroTurkey (Apr 12, 2011)

I applied at Local 271 and I'm waiting for a letter informing me of a testing date for the aptitude test. I was wondering if anyone on the forum here belongs to the local?

I see on their website the 2008 journeyman class has a picture of 30 guys, I wonder what the 2012 size will be?

I need to practice my algebra, and prepare for possible interview questions - I get really nervous in job interviews, a 'committee' interview sounds terrifying.

Also I thought hair drug testing was only for jobs in casinos and government work, but I saw a guy on here in NJ who said his local did hair tests :no: My friend smoked :clover: on what would probably average to once a week in late 2010, and he indulged one time about a month ago.. He hasn't done any other drugs but drinks alcohol sometimes. My buddy understands the importance of being sober at work but didn't consider his distant recreational use could deny him a job so hes not going to partake anymore until its legal. I wonder if anyone knows about what testing they do here. I haven't got up the nerve to call and ask -- I don't want to give them any ideas!

Just wondering if there's any Wichita area guys here ?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the devil made me do it Nitro.....~CS~


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

My ex-girlfriend is. When I fly cross-country I request that they circumvent Kansas entirely so I don't incidentally cross into her 300-mile personal bubble of stupid.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> the devil made me do it Nitro.....~CS~



Nice Dog...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

NitroTurkey said:


> Anyone in Wichita Kansas?


No,it was abandoned years ago.


----------



## Salim Elfahim (Dec 12, 2011)

*Wichita, Kansas!*



NitroTurkey said:


> I applied at Local 271 and I'm waiting for a letter informing me of a testing date for the aptitude test. I was wondering if anyone on the forum here belongs to the local?
> 
> I see on their website the 2008 journeyman class has a picture of 30 guys, I wonder what the 2012 size will be?
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm from Wichita, and I'm also from Local 271. I received excellent training through the JATC apprenticeship. In local 271, you should have an opportunity to be an excellent conduit bender. My advide: Show up to work on time (a little early is better) and listen and learn from the journeymen. Ask plenty of questions and take notes. The apprenticeship instructors, Darryl and Mike are really sharp fellas. I live in Dallas now, working for the utility company. Everyone knows me in 271, so tell them Salim Elfahim said hello. Take care, bro.


----------

